# Who is sabrent?



## Cisco001 (Aug 13, 2019)

sabrent rocket nvme ssd are cheap.
But who is sabrent?
I never heard of this brand before...


----------



## _Kyle_ (Aug 13, 2019)

Seeing mixed reviews on Amazon. Seems like people really like it since it's pretty fast but failure after a few months seems like a common theme.


----------



## OmniDyne (Aug 13, 2019)

It depends on the SSD in particular. Their newer PCIe NVMe SSDs utilizing Phison E12 controllers and Toshiba 64-layer 3D TLC NAND (Sabrent Rocket) are competitive with Samsung SSDs and SSDs utilizing SM controllers with Micron 64-layer 3D TLC NAND. They're considered a trusted brand.

Just as with Samsung or any other SSD brand, they manufacture low-end SSDs as well as high-end SSDs. The NVMe Sabrent Rocket is a higher end SSD.


----------



## Darren (Aug 14, 2019)

OmniDyne said:


> It depends on the SSD in particular. Their newer PCIe NVMe SSDs utilizing Phison E12 controllers and Toshiba 64-layer 3D TLC NAND (Sabrent Rocket) are competitive with Samsung SSDs and SSDs utilizing SM controllers with Micron 64-layer 3D TLC NAND. They're considered a trusted brand.
> 
> Just as with Samsung or any other SSD brand, they manufacture low-end SSDs as well as high-end SSDs. The NVMe Sabrent Rocket is a higher end SSD.


This is something that's true with a lot of products but especially SSD's it seems. Only a handful of true manufacturers/products that are reskinned and resold under a ton of various brands.


----------



## OmniDyne (Aug 14, 2019)

Darren said:


> This is something that's true with a lot of products but especially SSD's it seems. Only a handful of true manufacturers/products that are reskinned and resold under a ton of various brands.



Absolutely. It's speculated that the Rocket is a rebranded MyDigitalSSD BPX Pro because it carries the same massive endurance rating of 1,665 TBW.  As someone pointed out, these drives carry higher TBW warranties than even the Samsung 970 Pro which utilizes 64-layer MLC at 1,200 TBW for 1TB. Pretty wild. 

Interestingly, Sabrent offers a 1 year warranty, but if you register the product they boost it to 5 years. 

https://www.amazon.com/ask/questions/Tx31X34RCZVB5CE/?


----------



## Cisco001 (Aug 15, 2019)

Is Sabrent US company?

Anyone know what warranty included in UK/ EU?

I saw them on amazon.co.uk initially.
I don't know what warranty it cover...


----------



## _Kyle_ (Aug 15, 2019)

Can't find if Sabrent offers the warranties in that area but I would assume so. They come with 1-year warranties, but registering the product actually increases that to 2.
https://www.sabrent.com/product-registration/


----------



## OmniDyne (Aug 15, 2019)

_Kyle_ said:


> View attachment 9566
> 
> Can't find if Sabrent offers the warranties in that area but I would assume so. They come with 1-year warranties, but registering the product actually increases that to 2.
> https://www.sabrent.com/product-registration/



Except where the asterisk states "selected products" underneath:



> *Selected product like Rocket NVMe will have a 5 years Extension



Head office is apparently located in Los Angeles, CA.


----------



## Darren (Aug 16, 2019)

I'd spend the 10 bucks for a company I've heard of but that's just me. The register for warranty already kinda sends me a red flag honestly but that's nothing more than a gut reaction.


----------



## OmniDyne (Aug 16, 2019)

Darren said:


> I'd spend the 10 bucks for a company I've heard of but that's just me. The register for warranty already kinda sends me a red flag honestly but that's nothing more than a gut reaction.



Oh yeah, registration is just a way for the company to sell your information, but this kind of stuff has been going on forever; at least since Sears was around. If you use the internet, it's already too late anyways ha, especially Gmail.


----------



## Darren (Aug 16, 2019)

OmniDyne said:


> Oh yeah, registration is just a way for the company to sell your information, but this kind of stuff has been going on forever; at least since Sears was around. If you use the internet, it's already too late anyways ha, especially Gmail.



Oh I sold my soul to Google long ago.


----------



## OmniDyne (Aug 16, 2019)

Darren said:


> Oh I sold my soul to Google long ago.



We didn't have a choice, did we?


----------

